

Ask HN: How many of you are remote workers? - nojvek

and If so, what companies do you work for? Why do you do it and how should I structure my resume to be attractive as a remote worker.
======
jarstorm
I,ve been looking for remote jobs since 2013. I think it´s very hard to find a
company with remote positions that fits perfectly a person.

So for this reason I found a startup called watho (www.watho.net)

We are focused on contacts between companies which have remote jobs available
with the applicants from any part of the world.

------
MichaelCrawford
I mostly work remote.

Here's a list of companies I've found that hire remote workers. Some want
consultants, some want perm. I have a lot more that I'll add in the coming
days:

[http://www.warplife.com/jobs/computer/telecommute/](http://www.warplife.com/jobs/computer/telecommute/)

